# Verfügbarkeit 29er ZR Race 7.1/8.0



## lockesn (19. April 2013)

Moin moin aus dem Norden,

ich wollte eigentlich ein ZR Race 29er 8.0 in schwarz 20" bestellen, allerdings ist das nicht mehr lieferbar.
Dazu mal eine Verständnis-Frage:

Wie ich hier öfter rauslesen konnte, werden die Bikes erst NACH der Bestellung montiert. Soweit richtig?

Das 7.1 und das 8.0 haben augenscheinlich den identischen Rahmen (beide gibt es sogar in der gleichen Farbe: schwarz).
Wenn das schwarze 8.0 noch in 16" verfügbar ist, sind anscheinend auch noch alle notwendigen Komponenten für das 8.0 am Lager (unabhängig vom Rahmen).

Da das 7.1 in 20" verfügbar ist, warum könnt ihr dann nicht auch ein 8.0 in 20" liefern?!?
Es ist schließlich der schwarze Rahmen in 20" auf Lager (siehe verfügbares 7.1 20") sowie alle notwendigen Anbauteile (siehe 8.0 16")...

Da die Bikes (anscheinend) erst NACH Bestellung zusammenmontiert werden, müßte doch dann auch ein schwarzes 8.0 in 20" noch bestellbar sein...

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht den Grund für die Nichtverfügbarkeit nennen?!
Vielleicht übersehe ich auch nur irgendwas...


----------



## filiale (20. April 2013)

Deine Annahme ist leider falsch. Die Bikes werden sehr wahrscheinlich in Fernost zusammengebaut und zu 99% fertig gebaut nach D geschickt. Daher sind Änderungswünsche wie z.B. ein anderer Lenker, Vorbau, Bremse, längerer Gabelschaft etc. bei online Bike Bestellungen NICHT möglich...(Das Ladengeschäft ist unabhängig vom online Versand) . Bei Änderungen muß man daher Vorort fahren und das Bike im Laden kaufen, der Laden läßt es sich aus dem online Lager liefern (wie ein Endkunde) und nimmt dann die Kundenänderung vor.

Kurzum, da auch Radon D die fertigen Räder bekommt, ist ein Umbau so wie Du ihn beschrieben hast nicht möglich...Eventuell wenn Du im Laden kaufst, aber das mußt Du im Laden selbst abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (20. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Annahme ist leider falsch. Die Bikes werden sehr wahrscheinlich in Fernost zusammengebaut und zu 99% fertig gebaut nach D geschickt.



da liegst auch du falsch.

Rahmen kommen wie alle Anderen aus Taiwan.

Aufgebaut werden die auf einer Bandmontage in Bayern. man kann also quasi made in germany draufschreiben.


Da diese Räder aber chargenweise vorproduziert werden sind Änderungen nicht möglich.

PS: Nach Bestellung wird eine Endmontage durchgeführt. Heißt Schaltung einstellen, Bremsen entlüften etc.


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Ich hatte vor kurzem wegen der Verfügbarkeit des 8.0 in 20/22" bei radon angefragt. Die Antwort war schlicht und ergreifend dass das 8.0 in diesen Rahmengrössen vollständig ausverkauft ist und auch kein Nachschub mehr kommt. 

Kurz darauf kam dann das 7.1 auf den Markt. Man muss nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2013)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Wollte eigentlich das 29" ZR Race 6.0 haben. Aber ist auch nicht mehr zu haben. 
Jetzt habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen, und das 5.0 bestellt, weil das noch in 20" da war. Auch wenn die gesparten 200 Euro in keinem Verhältniss zu den Abstrichen in der Ausstattung stehen. Wo bekommt man sonst 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss für 200 Euro 
Das 5.0 in 20" war aber auch schon wenige Stunden später wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt das 7.1 in der Garage.


----------



## Chaser84 (22. April 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das 7.1 in der Garage.



Am 7.1er stören mich die Laufräder. Da hätte ich gerne die Mavics gehabt. 
Schade jetzt muss man bis Oktober warten.


----------



## cemetery (22. April 2013)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Am 7.1er stören mich die Laufräder.



Mich auch. Werden deshalb heute gegen DT Swiss M18000 getauscht.

Wobei die verbauten mit der XT Nabe auch einen wertigen Eindruck machen. Ist also mehr wollen als Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Chaser84 (23. April 2013)

Es gibt jetzt auch ein 6.1. Da bleibt mehr Geld für bessere Laufräder.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a86728/zr-race-29er-6-1-sl.html?mfid=52


----------



## CrossX (23. April 2013)

Was soll dieser Quatsch mit den SL Modellen? Wenn die Rahmen verfügbar sind, sollen sie doch die normalen Modelle bauen. Das ist doch nur Geldmacherei, weil jetzt alle, die ein 6.0 haben wollten, 100 Euro mehr ausgeben müssen für ein 6.1 SL


----------



## cemetery (23. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Quatsch mit den SL Modellen? Wenn die Rahmen verfügbar sind, sollen sie doch die normalen Modelle bauen. Das ist doch nur Geldmacherei, weil jetzt alle, die ein 6.0 haben wollten, 100 Euro mehr ausgeben müssen für ein 6.1 SL



Womit du dir die Frage selbst schon beantwortet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (23. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Quatsch mit den SL Modellen? Wenn die Rahmen verfügbar sind, sollen sie doch die normalen Modelle bauen. Das ist doch nur Geldmacherei, weil jetzt alle, die ein 6.0 haben wollten, 100 Euro mehr ausgeben müssen für ein 6.1 SL



Dafür ist es doch aber auch besser ausgestattet.


----------



## CrossX (23. April 2013)

Das ist ja kein Argument. Wenn ich bessere Ausstattung haben möchte kaufe ich ein höheres Modell. So werden aber Käufer, die zb nur 1000 Euro ausgeben wollten gezwungen etwas drauf zu legen. Für eine Ausstattung, die sie vielleicht nicht mal haben wollten


----------



## Chaser84 (24. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Argument. Wenn ich bessere Ausstattung haben möchte kaufe ich ein höheres Modell. So werden aber Käufer, die zb nur 1000 Euro ausgeben wollten gezwungen etwas drauf zu legen. Für eine Ausstattung, die sie vielleicht nicht mal haben wollten



Deine Argumentation macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Warum willst du Geld für etwas ausgeben das du nicht haben willst?
Dann kannste ja gleich das günstigere Modell nehmen.

Die .1er Modelle sind doch nur ein Zwischenschritt. Also nochmehr Auswahl.


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2013)

Der Käufer muss in dem Fall mehr Geld ausgeben, weil Radon nur noch die teureren Modelle anbietet. Zumindest in den großen Rahmengrößen. Somit hat das nichts mit mehr Auswahl zu tun.
Ist mir aber auch egal, ich hab mein 5.0 bestellt und das kommt hoffentlich irgendwann.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2013)

Man kann nicht erwarten, dass der Hersteller alle Modelle mit allen Größen bis Ende 2013 auf Lager hat. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Ende 2013 schreien alle nach den 2014 Modellen und keiner will mehr die 2013. Lagerhaltung und Vorabproduktion kosten auch Geld. Du darfst das nicht nur auf Deine Bedürfnisse runter brechen, Du mußt das marktwirtschaftlich aus den Augen der Hersteller sehen. Andere Hersteller geben Ihren Händlern auch nur eine gewisse Stückzahl an Rädern (Stevens, Focus, Specialized usw.), und wenn die verkauft sind, ist fertig und aus, da kann der Händler auch nix mehr machen. Das ist nicht nur bei Radon so, das ist überall so. Räder kann man Heute nicht zu tausenden im Vorlauf bauen und hoffen dass sie irgendwann verkauft werden. Da geht jeder Hersteller Pleite. Irgendwann ist eben mal Schluß und der Produktzyklus für ein Modell abgelaufen.


----------

